# Is this heartburn or ibs?



## 13911 (Jan 17, 2006)

I posted awhile back but never got any responses. I hoping that if i clarify my symptoms somebody else out there is having the same problem. It all started about 8 weeks ago,gurgling in my esophagus, mouth burning upon awakening,some burning in my chest. Everytime i swallow it feels like my esophagus has a spasm or gurgling sensation. Is this reflux that I'm having? I had a upper gi done and all that was found was mild acid reflux. So please if anyone is experiencing any of these please respond. Thanks and I hope we all get better soon..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there i can sympathise with you, i get acid reflux and its not pleasant at all..i had tried everything from over the counter meds to prescribed meds, nothing worked, however i have been taking vesicare and it seems to be working fine.. are you currently taking anything for your acid reflux? good luck anyway, sorry noone answered your 1st post..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds upper GI issues, which is not IBS. (IBS is pain associated with a change in stool consistancy or frequency, and doesn't include heartburn or the esophagus as part of it, however a fair number of people have both upper and lower GI issues)I'd look at thing people use to treat GERD rather than IBS remedies which mostly focus on diarrhea or constipation. Some of the pain herbs used for IBS like peppermint can make reflux worse, so I'd look more at antacids or other acid controlling medications if they didn't give you prescription.I get gastritis which is treated similar from NSAID's and use things like pepcid or zantac OTC (Nexium as a prescription when it gets bad enough). I also use Tums as an antacid when I need it.It might be worth getting a blood test for H. pylori and take antibiotics to get rid of it if you do.K.


----------



## 13911 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you for your responses. My doctor has had me on protonix,nexium and nothing seems to work. Thats why she ordered an upper gi. Can anxiety cause all this? Last week I was doing so much better then last night I ate later then I should have and i've had burning chest pain with gurgling in my esophagus today. Has anyone found honey to be any help. Oh I had the test for H. pylori and it was negative. Stumped on this one. Dr also tried to give me phenabarbital. I couldn't believe she would prescribe something like that. So needless to say I should find another dr. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

For what it is worth, I am getting relief from apple cider vinegar. Amazes me.Only occasionally am I taking a Zantac.Char


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is functional dyspepsia and functional heartburn which are like IBS but a functional GI issue in the stomach rahther than the colon.However usually those are diagnosed when there is no reflux seen on the endoscope.But here are some articles on them http://gut.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/51/6/885 (Note it is in a british journal so some of the spellings are different, esophagus has an added "o" on the front)http://patients.uptodate.com/topic.asp?file=digestiv/7283Stress and anxiety doesn't make any disorder better, so could be interacting with this.K.


----------

